# Mix F18 max with bleach ?



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Or just with water? I mixed with water today. Worked well. Bleach and Elemonator seem to work pretty good on dirty mildewy wood for stain prep. 
Didn't know if the F18 had powdered bleach in it or not. 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Or just with water? I mixed with water today. Worked well. Bleach and Elemonator seem to work pretty good on dirty mildewy wood for stain prep.
> Didn't know if the F18 had powdered bleach in it or not.
> 
> 
> ...


F18 is Sodium Hydroxide no bleach in it, but yeah you can mix it with Sodium Hypochlorite(Bleach,shrug). I wouldn't go to crazy with it though it will fur the wood.

Sodium Hypo. has small amounts of Sodium Hydrox. in it.

Boy your really jumpin into all the chem's. Be careful they will strip your skin as well as wood.


----------

